# Vandals



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maine

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/police-vandals-set-hundreds-of-cows-loose-at-farm-1-died-apnews/


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Had same thing here when I was milking. Came to the barn in the morning and had cows wandering around in the driveway. Hope they catch them. Something much worse could have happened.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I smell PETA or HSUS shitty stink all over this...

And I'm sure the tree hugging douchebags will blame the farmer for not filling the drainage hole.

I swear to God I'm turning into Ralph..... Not sure that's a bad thing either.....


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yep stack they was gonna free and save them all. Till they realized they wouldn't go far from the feedbunk


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Yep stack they was gonna free and save them all. Till they realized they wouldn't go far from the feedbunk


Maybe we should make America open range again. I won't mind, anybody that hits my cow won't get very far considering cattle are 10x heavier than a deer.


----------

